# Dattebayo



## Sodasats20 (Jun 1, 2022)

Dattebayo


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

believe it!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2022)

DATTE-BA-DATTE-BA-DATTE_BAYO_~


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2022)

Naruto fan?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 1, 2022)

Daddy battle?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 1, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Naruto fan?


Dattebayo


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 1, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> believe it!


Believe it is just the dubbed dattebayo


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 1, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Believe it is just the dubbed dattebayo


because "dattebayo" has no english translation.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 1, 2022)

DATTEBAYO


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 2, 2022)

NaRutO KuN


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 2, 2022)

Narutos dattebayo gets more screen time than tenten


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 6, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


>


Hahaha, Bankai from bleach and kamehameha from Dbz


----------

